# Shop Fox Classic Fence - A Real Gem



## a1Jim

Super review well done


----------



## davidroberts

Thanks for the review. I probably would have kept my old craftsman beater TS a little bit longer if not for the POS fence. On a waxed surface, that shop fox will glide with the slightest hand pressure. Mine is dead nuts accurate on the scale. I have a right tilt arbor. I've only recently broke the habit of measuring fence to blade distance on every cut. Your gonna love it. BTW, I was messing around with a new PM 2000 at the local Rocklers and the fence is hugh. A monster. Twice the size of the shop fox. I had never noticed that before.


----------



## USCJeff

I'll second the review. I've had mine for nearly 4 years. I would state the same as the review, but also add that nothing has changed in 4 years of use. Still locks and holds as desired. The adjustments are simply a matter of guess and check with the set screws, but simple enough. As I don't use the cursor, the lack of the left cursor isn't an issue. The micro adjust would be nice. I too do the heel bump game.


----------



## Jef

Just put one of these on my Ridgid R4511 in place of the "fence" that came with the saw. Its a great, heavy piece and slides across the table like silk. Had to drill my own holes in the rails also. I only use it on the right of the blade so I don't have a problem with not having a scale on the left. I also installed a Wixey digital scale at the same time but only used half of the rail since I only use it on the right and am limited to 26" rip anyway. Got the ShopFox Classic fence and Wixey scale both for $290!


----------



## TheDane

I have given some though to adding a Wixey digital scale.

I have a Wixey on my planer (DeWalt DW733), and one of their digital angle gauges and both are very good products. The batteries for the original Wixey planer digital readout would last about 10 minutes, but I get much better battery life from the upgrade I bought last year. It looks like Wixey has standardized on the CR2032 battery which seems to last longer. I wish the other digital instruments in my shop used this same battery.


----------



## TheChucker

I'm looking at putting this fence on my Ridgid 4511 similar to what Jef has done. Do you guys know how much room is to the left of the blade for the fence? I don't typically use the left side of the blade, and was planning on shifting the fence as far to the right as I could. 26" of cut capacity to the right just won't cut it - thanks.


----------



## TheDane

I think it is either 10" or 12" ... not sure. I'll chjeck it when I get back to ranch tonight and PM you with the actual measurement.


----------



## TheChucker

Thanks, I'd rather not have to spend the extra money for the long rails, nor take up valuable shop space.


----------



## TheDane

I just put a scale to it … in the standard installation, I get 10" to the left of the blade.

Like you, I pretty much never cut to the left of the blade.

Both the front and back rails have two rectangular cutouts for the miter gauge. Measuring from the left side of the left cutout, it is 10" to the end of the rail. I would think you'd just be able to slide the whole assembly to the right, yielding about 36" to the right of the blade.


----------



## JasonWagner

TheDane, check out my review of the Wixey digital scale if you would like. It fit my shopfox classic fence without any additional drilling. Great scale but almost too acurate…you'll bump, nudge and thump the fence all over to get it where you want.


----------



## TheDane

*Jason*-Thanks for the heads-up … I'll check it out!


----------



## Lip

Great review … I'm just curious … is the rear rail simply for vertical support … as opposed to several of the fences that come with the saws from the factory … which often depend on clamping down on both the front and rear rails for full support and stability … I ask because I want to surround my (very old) Unisaw with a full 4'x8' melamine table, but the original fence makes it practically impossible … rear rails stick out 1 1/2" and and the fence is pretty useless without them


----------



## TheDane

Lip-Yup … the rear rail is basically along for the ride. This is a 'T-square' type fence with the clamping pressure on the front tube. I no longer have this fence (sold the saw last year), but it served me well and if I had the same decision to make again today, I would buy it in a heart beat.


----------



## Lip

Thanks … you make a good salesman … been looking at this for awhile, but after reading you and a few others have had to say, I'll be ordering it tomorrow … thanks again …


----------

